# the french kiss



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

you have to hear this ,, yesterday ,,, I opened one hive and they had built some bur and filled it with honey ,, we each grabed a piece ,, looking to be sure there was no bee on it and put it in our mouth ,, my piece was real good jeremy's was real good ,, Bonnie grabed a piece looked ,, yes there was a bee on hers ,, she picked it off looked to be sure there were no more bees , popped it in her mouth started to chew , got a funny look on her face ,, took the honey comb out of her mouth , and there sat a bee ,, she turned her lower lip out and there the stinger sat ,, wth the 2 venom bags pumping away ,, I got the stinger out ,and she went for the next piece of comb ,, then we looked at 2 other hives .. said it did hurt a bit ,, no swelling and after she ate the piece of comb ,, never said any more about it ,, till on the way home from work ,, then I was teasing her about the french kiss the girl gave her


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Tom that had to hurt, poor Bonnie. She should posin you to get even for picking on her.

 AL


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OUCH!!! I can't even imagine how that had to hurt to get stung in the lip! I'm sure glad she didn't have a reaction to it. I applaud her going back and eating another piece, too.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

that had to have hurt real bad--she is tough


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

we think the girl must have landed on the comb as she was putting it in her mouth ,, as we both looked be for and none were on it ,, then we got distracted ,,, I did feel bad about her getting stung inside her mouth , but being a butt head ,, I had to tease ,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*BUTT HEAD!!!!* I think not, much worce than that.
You know Kare would kill me if I'd picked on her. I told her many years ago she wasn't fast enough. With out any hint of emotion she asked If I had heard ofthe burning bed.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh ,,Oh ,,, hope she don't hold my teasing Bon against me ,,, some time these women gang together you know !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

seriously Tom--now ya got three to worry about!!!!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

when will I learn to keep my mouth shut ,, gre::fussin:
women ,, they always do this :sob:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Tom I'm on your side. There is a fellow that post on this board who says, the greatest joy in life is finding that special some one to annoy the rest of your life.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

oh you guys are out numbered  . the guy is right though but i like to be the annoyer--but that is what makes things special, when you can annoy in fun.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

yea if you can not laugh at life then your not having any fun ,,, if you knew how our life has been together , you would know why I love to laugh ,, no ,,, nothing between me and Bon just life its self ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom, Kare wants an up date on Bon. Did she have any swelling? does/did it itch?

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

very,, very little swelling ,, no itch ,, but it did hurt longer then a sting on the arm , and it caused a lot of teasing ,, thats what she didn't like about it , she did take it better then 99% of us would have ,, the sting ,,not the teasing ,, :ashamed::ashamed:eep:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to hear that she didn't have a strong reaction to the bee sting. Sounds like she's able to take the teasing as well. I'm not sure that I'd have been that nice...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

look at it this way ,,, she has put up with me all these years ,, and that is putting up with a lot so the teasing is a minor thing ..


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Inexpensive, do-it-yourself lip injections! 

But seriously, ouch!


----------

